# Introducing the Nook Fire



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, not really. But with a little tweaking, the Kindle Fire becomes a Nook as well. I wanted an app to read some epubs that I have lying around, and thought it would be fun to see if Nook for Android would run on there. You have to go through some back doors because Amazon doesn't support direct access to the Android market, but it wasn't terribly difficult to accomplish, and so far it seems to work fine.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Was about to say you could just use Aldiko but I see amazon has that blocked from the fire in their own app store, that's nice of them.  I love having the real market on my Fire, I used to have the kindle app on my nook color too lol.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Okkoto86 said:


> Was about to say you could just use Aldiko but I see amazon has that blocked from the fire in their own app store, that's nice of them. I love having the real market on my Fire, I used to have the kindle app on my nook color too lol.


I have the Nook app, Aldiko app and Cool Reader app on my *NOT* rooted Kindle Fire. All three apps work fine.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

How do we get these 3rd party apks?  That's what I am getting so frustrated trying to figure out!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL. The Nook app was the first one I installed, just so I could say I had a Nook on my Kindle.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Dragle said:


> How do we get these 3rd party apks? That's what I am getting so frustrated trying to figure out!


This link from cnet should help. http://bit.ly/J6bpDQ


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Okkoto86 said:


> Was about to say you could just use Aldiko but I see amazon has that blocked from the fire in their own app store, that's nice of them. I love having the real market on my Fire, I used to have the kindle app on my nook color too lol.


You can get Aldiko from other sources though - like aldiko.com. (Have them email it to you.) I use it on my Fire, it's my favorite ePub reader.

But Nook was the first "outside" app I downloaded to my Fire as well, just to try it. 

Here's another source of info on getting outside apps on your Fire, as well as some other handy tips.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/252821/get_more_out_of_your_kindle_fire_tablet_five_tips.html


----------



## jeffreyallendavis (May 6, 2012)

Will the Nook app let you read files downloaded from Smashwords to your computer, then uploaded to your Kindle?  If so, how would I access them?

Jeff Davis


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

jeffreyallendavis said:


> Will the Nook app let you read files downloaded from Smashwords to your computer, then uploaded to your Kindle? If so, how would I access them?
> 
> Jeff Davis


You can read any DRM-free epub file with the Nook reader app -- connect the device to your PC and then drop the epub into the Nook's "documents" folder. It will then show up under "My files" in the Nook app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

matt youngmark said:


> You can read any DRM-free epub file with the Nook reader app -- connect the device to your PC and then drop the epub into the Nook's "documents" folder. It will then show up under "My files" in the Nook app.


Just a very tiny clarification--the folder in the Nook App is called MyDocuments (at least in mine). 

Also, if you have a file manager for the Fire, such as File Expert (the one I use), you can download epub books directly to the Fire without hooking to the PC. Download the epub file from your website of choice, such as Smashwords. The file will be placed in the download folder (My Files > SD Card > Download). Using the file manager of your choice, move it (in File Expert, cut and paste) to the Nook's MyDocuments folder (My Files > SD Card > Nook > MyDocuments.)

You'll be able to see the download under "My Files" in the first drop down menu. You'll also be able to see your downloads if you select "All Items" in the dropdown menu, but they might be harder to pick out if you've got a lot of Nook books....all items shows books downloaded from B&N as well as any downloads.

If you don't see your epub downloads after moving them to the MyDocuments, and you're sure they are in the right place and readable by the Nook App (not DRM'd for another app/device), try hitting the little blue "refresh" button (circular arrows) in the upper right hand corner of the book listing.

That being said, Aldiko might still be a better choice for reading epub...downloads from Smashwords when read in the Nook app have plain gray covers for the thumbnail; the same file when inported into Aldiko has the cover as a thumbnail and you see the cover when you open the book. Also, there seem to be more options for changing font size. To import into Aldiko, from the Aldiko home screen, tap on the "Files" icon. Navigate to the Nook folder (or the download folder if you haven't moved the file), select the file and tap on "Import to Aldiko" at the bottom of the screen.

The Nook app is available, by the way, from 1mobile.com. Aldiko is, too. Installation of third party apps on the Fire must be allowed. (Gear > Settings > Device > Allow Installation of Applications: ON)

Betsy


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the nook app on my fire. I love it. My daughter has a nook and I have kindles so we are on each others  accounts and she uses my kindle stuff on her phone or ipod touch and I use her nook app on my fire and I will use it on my new phone when I get it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

What's a Nook?


----------

